# DIY Transformation - Recovering Equity Through Sweat :) - B&A Pics



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

This will be a thread about making changes through and around my home. I welcome, appreciate, and desire, ALL input, suggestions regarding anything, particularly design and construction method ideas, I am working on, or otherwise anything that you see in house pics that you would change, particularly outdoors. Keep in mind, I am NO expert. All projects from this thread are a diary of all the DIY projects I have ever completed or am working on .

I live in an area with many high-end homes, and while I'm not looking to expand mine to massive size (it's already around 3500 sq ft.), I would like it to be nicely finished, contemporary, and to have some good curb-appeal. Low maintenance, cost, and "green" issues, are on my mind. But first and foremost is to build equity through projects that will have a LARGE % RETURN ON DOLLAR INVESTMENT. I can deal with my own sweat labor. I will post photos of all projects. I hope this can become an educational thread as well for those looking to make changes all around and inside their homes. 

Stay tuned, I will be adding pics in next several minutes...

p.s. I know this could be located in remodeling though I have put it here. If y'all think that's wrong I will move... thanks.

p.s.s. Please subscribe to thread to follow!


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with. I might even use some
Of your ideas!


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

*Project 1: Reface Fireplace - Completed*

Here is my full thread on my project with more pics and process:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/proper-way-attach-travertine-brick-88323/

Total DIY Cost: < $125.00

Follow-up: Future related project is to replace hearth slate with Black Galaxy Granite 18"x18" tiles, already purchased.


----------



## jankencanada (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like a nice home already. Large , in a good area. I'll Follow your efforts. Ken


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

*New Projects*

New Projects

I have 3 current projects going on: 

*1)* *Half-bath* - Complete remodel of a powder room (half-bath). This is currently gutted to studs, readying rebuild. Pics to come...

*2)* *Concrete porch expansion* overlay (to expand existing porch). Already laid the concrete for porch via ready-mix, 4k psi with rebar, remesh, and fiber (yes, over-engineered). This will be covered in pavers, dry-set in sand, secured by wet-set 2"x6" bluestone tread capping. Pics to come...

*3)* *Thin-stone veneered block/CMU wall* - Related to porch: (CMU) Mortared concrete block L-shaped wall surround porch, set about 1-2' out from porch, veneered by MSI Stone Sierra Blue 6"x24" Ledger Panels, and capped by 2"x12" bluestone tread capping. This will end up flush height with porch. Pics to come...


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

*Concrete Porch Expansion*

*Concrete Porch Expansion* - Completed

Porch raised up by 3" and extended out front a couple of feet to make porch area more usable. 

See full project setup here:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/adding-concrete-porch-steps-87042/

Cost: Approx $5-600.00 (base rock, ready-mix concrete, rebar/remesh, bonding agent, wood for forming).

Next steps: Cover with sand-set charcoal pavers.

p.s. Big hole around porch is prep-work for the CMU stone-veneered wall project.


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

*CMU Wall Prep*

I will post CMU wall project pics tonight, but for an advance look at the project/pics (page 2 to see the pics of where I'm up to):

http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/cement-block-wall-footing-111367/index2/


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

*Input*

Input please: Would this thread see the most attention and be best here, or on Project Showcase category (I'm more looking for advice and input than just to "showcase" my work)?

Thanks.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

99altrade said:


> Input please: Would this thread see the most attention and be best here, or on Project Showcase category (I'm more looking for advice and input than just to "showcase" my work)?
> 
> Thanks.


If you are looking for advice you are better off asking VERY specific questions in the relevant sections of the forum.


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> If you are looking for advice you are better off asking VERY specific questions in the relevant sections of the forum.


Thanks - I will prob do both . Keep it more succinct and to the point here with detailed specifics threads like you suggest...

Though still welcome any input!


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

*Some Current Pics of Front Exterior*

*Some Current Pics of Front Exterior*

Welcome any suggestions or ideas . Thanks!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

My only thought is the brick bit needs some color; house seems a bit monochromatic to me (for what that is worth).


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

Bob,

Thanks for the input! We started to powerwash the white paint with the idea of exposing the brick, though have decided to stop, and reprime/paint the areas, and revisit after we finish the whole porch/wall and half-bath projects - otherwise we'll have 10 half finished projects. For the brick, I had been thinking to do a half-wall deal with stone veneer along bottom half, matching the veneered wall I'm making around the porch, and paint/stucco/siding along top half. I am hoping to reside the house with "Certainteed Cedar Impressions Double 7" Straight Edge Perfection" siding in pacific blue or granite grey. 

Another project coming up: Veneering / refinishing foundation. I wanted to either veneer the foundation around the house with stone, or restucco it with stucco or surface bonding cement, or maybe a combo. The foundation is currently covered in an old white stucco broom finish, painted white. 

I see all these projects together giving the house a nice finished look, but doing them myself means they can't all be done at once , and so my neighbors probably don't love all the mess as I'm doing one project at a time, and they each take time as I'm working as well. 



bob22 said:


> My only thought is the brick bit needs some color; house seems a bit monochromatic to me (for what that is worth).


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

bob22 said:


> My only thought is the brick bit needs some color; house seems a bit monochromatic to me (for what that is worth).


I was wondering how it would look with the paint removed and the brick cleaned and tuck-pointed.


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

99altrade said:


> Bob,
> I see all these projects together giving the house a nice finished look, but doing them myself means they can't all be done at once , and so my neighbors probably don't love all the mess as I'm doing one project at a time, and they each take time as I'm working as well.


I'm finding in my situation that just keeping my neighbors updated helps a lot. My back yard is an absolute disaster right now; because I didn't finish a project and two different road trips came up. They know it will be torn up until NEXT fall.

Two of my neighbors are actually having work done now because "It's a good time for it".


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

So that's what we had started there with the powerwashing, see how the brick looks, and we may revisit that, but we realized there's just too much on the plate right now, and the powerwasher that we have does it slowlllllllllllllllly. Could always rent a higher-powered gas one but thats $ + will do more damage to the brick....so we'll revisit after current projects are completed.



coderguy said:


> I was wondering how it would look with the paint removed and the brick cleaned and tuck-pointed.


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

Doubled message. Edit out.


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

Working on porch wall footer forms today after work. Will post photos tonight.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking good! Looking forward to pics of the wall/front patio progress.

Shame to let that nice S4 just sit there, let me know if you want me to come by and take it for a spin while you are busy.


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks! Please follow, would love to hear all comments, and hope to give some ideas to others.

LOL, yes, I love that car - except the for the dead alternator. Was towed yesterday to swap - pricey repair for this car - whole front end needs to be removed. Appreciate the offer! 



CoconutPete said:


> Looking good! Looking forward to pics of the wall/front patio progress.
> 
> Shame to let that nice S4 just sit there, let me know if you want me to come by and take it for a spin while you are busy.


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

*Porch Wall Forms*

Porch Wall Forms Complete. Opinions, suggestions, comments, all welcome.

For more details, info, and suggestions from others about the porch veneered cmu wall project:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/cement-block-wall-footing-111367/index3/


----------

